# Devonshire Lead Mine - October '09.



## ImmortalShadow (Oct 23, 2009)

After being invited to explore a mine by james.s, I didn't turn the opportunity down. First time down a mine, not the last and definatley not the last time down this particular mine! This mine was a lot bigger then I'd imagined, it was slippery underfoot in some places, but very awesome.

A little bit of history - it has been working since Roman times until around the late 1800s, early pigs of lead were discovered nearby, there are a few surface buildings and the shafts remain, though they are capped.

Visited with james.s and LIO112.

On with my photos...

Original entrance heavily blocked/boarded up with metal bars across it.






...now comes with lightpainting! 





Looking down the mine.





An original barrel. These used to be rolled down the railway track, parts of which are still visible.





james.s shined a torch light onto the wall, and interesting shadows were made.





Thanks for looking


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 23, 2009)

nice work mate i like your pics and the place looks like my sort of place thanks for sharing mate


----------



## james.s (Oct 23, 2009)

diehardlove said:


> nice work mate i like your pics and the place looks like my sort of place thanks for sharing mate



Text me.
I should be free this weekend


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 23, 2009)

lol is this the one i turned down
what a twat am i yes i expect grief for saying that
text on its way


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Oct 23, 2009)

It's amazing there, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## james.s (Oct 23, 2009)

Some of my offerings:
















*More on Flickr*


----------



## james.s (Oct 23, 2009)

diehardlove said:


> lol is this the one i turned down
> what a twat am i yes i expect grief for saying that
> text on its way



Yeah, it is


----------



## tommo (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice pics guys,some stunning colours as well, looks a really interesting place is it very big


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Oct 24, 2009)

t_o_m_m_o said:


> Nice pics guys,some stunning colours as well, looks a really interesting place is it very big


I'd say so. Not sure how it compares to other mines, though.
Thanks for the compliments


----------



## james.s (Oct 24, 2009)

Jimba said:


> I'd say so. Not sure how it compares to other mines, though.
> Thanks for the compliments



It's certainly bigger than the other ones I've been down, somewhere to stand up is most certainly a blessing 
I'll be going back when I get a new camera after my 40D died. I'll have to make do with the OM-10 for the time being.


----------



## thompski (Nov 9, 2009)

Rather then post another thread I'll post my efforts from this mine here. Thanks to James for showing us around and assistance in lighting, and to the lady whom rather kindly gave us £5 for food - much appreciated 





























More can be found here


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Nov 10, 2009)

Using candles is a great idea, it adds atmosphere and also gives off a different kind of light. Great photo's as usual


----------

